# Air screw compressors compression NEED HELP ...



## Golang8 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi Everyone , TNX for having me in the Forum .

I'm looking for an Air screw air compressor for a small shop and im debating between 2 brands .

On the spec sheet they look quiet the same but i know one it's much better and reliable ,the only question if the cheaper one is good and reliable enough for my needs. (also integrated with air dryer)

Ingersoll rand is 3x more expensive than Quincy and doesn't come with air dryer.

Please share your opinions to help me make a decision

*-Quincy QGS Rotary Screw Compressor with Dryer — 5 HP, 200/208, 230, 460 Volt 3 Phase, 60 Gallon, 16.6 CFM, Model# QGS-5TMD

-Ingersoll Rand UP6-7.5-150B - 7.5HP Standard Package Rotary Compressor 230-3-60 / 80 Gallon*
Thanks a lot for looking and helping out


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

quincy is an ok brand.
the rand is better.


----------

